# Replacement Batteries



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm sure this will apply to other lines besides bolens but since these tractors use car batteries rather than the L&G batteries, I thought this might be usefull.
http:/www.rtpnet.org/~teaa/bcigroup.html
This should help match some lessor available sizes with the more common ones. For example my tube frames would take a 22NF, which always has to be ordered. When I here "I can get one from the warehouse" I can't help but wonder how fresh is it? But by looking through the chart, I see a 51R is almost the same size and these are usully stocked in most autoparts.
Interstate batteries also has a page that lists tractor battery applications, Go to www.interstatebattery.com click on "find a battery" in the upper left corner and then click on lawn/garden or agricultural for bigger tractors.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

If a L & G tractor utilizes a automotive sized battery, and I intended to keep this tractor for some time, I would seriously consider a Optima brand gel cell. I have some over 8 to 10 years now and they have never left me down even when equipment goes unused for months, and there is no corrosion buildup to be concerned with. One in particular had been in my wifes 92 Honda, her 94 Merc Sable, now its in my Ford 1720.

If the battery is a dry chrage type I would not worry about freshness, however one that is wet charged already I would be concerned with freshness. 

Anyone ever try Interstates blem batteries? Some of those prices are hard to beat, even with a reduced warranty. Worst batterys I ever ran up on are the Champion brands as sold by Wally World.....warranty or not, changing out a battery or finding the vehicle dead even with a so called new Chamapion battery is a pain. 

Now if you really want a battery that will last, and if you look hard you can find nickle cadmium battery cells which are usually 1.5 volts each fully charged. Its simple to wire them all together to get a battery of 6 or 12 volts, and due to their small size its easy to get a double amperage capacity battery in a space smaller than the average lead acid battery takes up. A simple strap of metal banding can be used to secure them all together. Right now the DRMO yards are full of these batteries since Uncle Sam seems to have switched to a gel type battery on aircraft anymore.
There is a few tricks to using them but once its charged its pretty well maintenance free and again no corrosion, and individual cells can be replaced if one happens to go bad. I made up a nicad battery for a trolling motor and can get three full days of use on a single charge.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Good point about the Optima, I think they have three levels now? I remember passing by a red and a yellow in one of the custom shops I service, I'll pay closer attention next time.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I used to have a Bolens 1000 tube frame and I used a standard
L&G battery with no problems. Plus my battery had to run the ignition as my magneto was shot so I converted to coil ignition.
The 1000 looked like the 1050 but it did not have headlights. It was a great tractor but parts were getting expensive and new parts were getting hard to find. 
Rodster


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Rodster
The L&G batteries are smaller aren't they? Did you make a new hold down for the battery? These are flat lug type cable mounts rather than top post aren't they?
I like the style of the 1000 with the triangle shaped grille, they look like a bug with the add-on headlights. Did the 1000 have the pan style seat like the 600,800, & 900?


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
I never did have the original battery for it but the tray was big for the battery I used. It was already converted when I got it to the flat lug cables. I miss that tractor. Mine did not even have headlights until I added some. It came with some seat that was
shot but I don't remember exactally what it was. I replaced it with
a regular lawn tractor seat I got at a flea market. 
Rodster


----------

